

Calacanis: Good to Great to Excellent - unreal37
http://www.launch.co/blog/good-to-great-to-excellent-a-roadmap.html

======
propercoil
This man amazes me every single time. from his twist show to angel investing i
don't know how he is managing to do it all together. great value

